# Help identifying vintage Ulysse Nardin



## WatchAficionado323 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dear guys,

I've just purchased this vintage Ulysse Nardin watch but can't find a single thing on the internet about this piece... does somebody anything about it? Best regards!
















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,welcome to the forum

Is its looks like 1960's Ulysse Hardin 18k solid gold manual wind watch.Mid size 33mm without the crown.Dial is original silvered dial.

Regards,

Akhila


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Akhila Bale said:


> Hi,welcome to the forum
> 
> Is its looks like 1960's Ulysse Hardin 18k solid gold manual wind watch.Mid size 33mm without the crown.Dial is original silvered dial.
> 
> ...


 how many solid gold watches say stainless steel on the back? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe it's 'white gold'...


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Horlogerie said:


> Maybe it's 'white gold'...


 its probably the bloke who sold to him!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The top right lug has chrome plating peeling methinks ?

mike


----------



## WatchAficionado323 (Oct 3, 2016)

dobra said:


> The top right lug has chrome plating peeling methinks ?
> mike


Dear Mike,

No the case is an massive maeterial not plated

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

WatchAficionado323 said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> No the case is an massive maeterial not plated
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


 Hello,

I would say the case is plated with chrome to give it a shine. It was very common at the time. The watch says "Stainless Steel Back" this usually means only the back is solid stainless steel, normally to stop skin irritation, and the rest of the case is plated. If the case is solid stainless steel it normally just says "Stainless Steel" or "All Stainless Steel" on the back.

Here are examples from some of my watches:





And an example similar to yours:



Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be rather wary of that piece, the back isn't a great indicator of quality and it could just be a no name redial. The case is definitely base metal, not gold of any kind. You need to pop the back to be sure of its true origins. Try using a rubber ball opener or a blob of blu-tack and send a pic of the movement. If it is a genuine U-N signed movement then it is a decent looking piece with value, otherwise...


----------



## WatchAficionado323 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you very mich for the comments here is an picture of the movement
















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks fake to me sorry...it looks like a cheap USSR movement ...

Cheers Martin


----------

